# New Pics



## Mantibama (Dec 17, 2009)

A buddy of mine came by and took some pics, he gave me permission to go ahead and post them, so here goes:

















and here's one from me:






Hope you liked them!


----------



## ismart (Dec 17, 2009)

cool pic's!  is that a sub-adult ghost male, adult female budwing?


----------



## sufistic (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice photos. The one you took is very rave/techno-like lol.


----------



## sbugir (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 17, 2009)

I love Your shot!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Mantibama (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone!  My mystery mantis from Rebecca turned out to be an M. paykulli (haven't looked to hard for sex) that molted to adult today. I really like the wings so I'm going to try and post more pics in a couple of days.



ismart said:


> cool pic's!  is that a sub-adult ghost male, adult female budwing?


Nailed it on the head!



sufistic said:


> Nice photos. The one you took is very rave/techno-like lol.


lol Thanks! That's a poster of lava flowing into the ocean that I picked up from Hawaii.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice to see your mantids, Bryce!


----------



## Mantibama (Dec 17, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Nice to see your mantids, Bryce!


Thanks! When I get a chance I'm going to take some of that tan ghost you sent me. She is so cool!


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 17, 2009)

Bryce said:


> Thanks! When I get a chance I'm going to take some of that tan ghost you sent me. She is so cool!


Looking forward to seeing!


----------



## Mantibama (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## Katnapper (Dec 20, 2009)

Were these from your friend's camera again? I wonder why they all have an orangish hue. :mellow: Otherwise, the _P. paradoxa_ looks great!


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 20, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Were these from your friend's camera again? * I wonder why they all have an orangish hue*. :mellow: Otherwise, the _P. paradoxa_ looks great!


Whitebalance  

Edit: Sorry should have explained more though i was responding to Katnapper not Bryce since he didn't ask the question and she knows what it is.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 21, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> Whitebalance


And for anyone who found that a little cryptic &lt;_&lt; , the camera's sensor was set for "daylight" and the light source was presumably an incandescent bulb. That's easy to fix, Bryce.


----------



## Mantibama (Dec 21, 2009)

Nah, you guys have it all wrong, I just have a giant glowing orange disco ball that circles around in my room 24/7. I figured the orange color would give me a unique style.  Actually those last shots were from my camera. It's my mom's camera and I'm too inexperienced to have learned the settings yet, but I'll try to figure it out. You think a semester of photography in high school would of taught me something, but I was young and I had other things on my mind like girls and parties.  The camera (or operator) is just not good enough! I can't get the mantis focused up close, when I try to take pictures really close the picture actually aims lower than the viewfinder, when I zoom it looks terrible, and when I back away enough for the mantis to appear focused and try and crop the image it still ends up blurry when I upload it onto my computer. I chalk it up to a lack of knowledge, experience, and equipment, but maybe someday I'll get the time and money. Till then, enjoy my fuzzy orange pictures! :lol:


----------

